# thermal runaway



## Palavra (May 2, 2011)

Thermal runaway refers to a situation where an increase in temperature changes the conditions in a way that causes a further increase in temperature, often leading to a destructive result. It is a kind of uncontrolled positive feedback.

In other words, the term "thermal runaway" is used whenever a process is accelerated by increased temperature, in turn releasing energy that further increases temperature. In chemistry (and chemical engineering), this risk is associated with strongly exothermic reactions that are accelerated by temperature rise. In electrical engineering, thermal runaway is typically associated with increased current flow and power dissipation, although exothermic chemical reactions can also occur under some conditions. Thermal runaway can occur in civil engineering, notably when the heat released by large amounts of curing concrete is not controlled. In the science of astrophysics, thermal runaway of thermonuclear fusion in the cores of massive stars can cause violent supernova explosions.​http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_runaway

Βρίσκω θερμική διαφυγή, θερμική απόκλιση και θερμική αγωγιμότητα. Και επειδή είμαι άσχετη με τα τεχνικά, υπάρχει κανείς να βοηθήσει; Ευχαριστώ :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2011)

Λοιπόν: _θερμική αγωγιμότητα_ (thermal conductivity) σίγουρα *δεν είναι*. Δεν βρήκα την προέλευση της _θερμικής απόκλισης_ αλλά θα ήμουν ιδιαίτερα επιφυλακτικός και με αυτή την απόδοση.

Στην IATE θα βρεις τρεις αποδόσεις: _θερμική φυγή_ και _θερμική αστάθεια_ (πηγή: ΤΕΕ) και _θερμική διαφυγή_ (πηγή: ΕΛΕΤΟ). 

Η _θερμική αστάθεια_ επίσης δεν μου φαίνεται πολύ σταθερή απόδοση [αστάθεια προς τα πού;] αν και μπορεί να είναι απόλυτα κατάλληλη σε συγκεκριμένο κείμενο. Για τις άλλες δύο αποδόσεις, η ΙΑΤΕ έχει παραδείγματα χρήσης που μπορεί να ταιριάζουν περισσότερο ή λιγότερο στο κείμενό σου. Προσωπικά μου αρέσει λίγο καλύτερα η _διαφυγή_ της ΕΛΕΤΟ επειδή έχει το πλεονέκτημα της αμεσότερης αντιστοιχίας με το πρωτότυπο, αλλά και επειδή η _φυγή_ έχει επίσης κάπως μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό ασάφειας.

Edit (μετά τις από κάτω δύο σωστές παρεμβάσεις): Τα παραπάνω αφορούν ηλεκτρολογικά κείμενα.


----------



## Cadmian (May 2, 2011)

Σε τι ακριβώς συγκείμενο το θες;


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2011)

Καλησπέρα.

Την αγωγιμότητα την ξεχνάμε, γιατί μετά πώς θα πούμε το thermal conductivity; 

Για τη χρήση του όρου στη χημεία τουλάχιστον, η Γουικιπίντια επιβεβαιώνει ότι είναι συνώνυμος με το runaway reaction, την *ανεξέλεγκτη αντίδραση* ή πιο αναλυτικά την *ανεξέλεγκτη εξώθερμη χημική αντίδραση*, που ήταν και η αιτία για δυο από τα σοβαρότερα βιομηχανικά ατυχήματα, στο Μποπάλ και στο Σεβέζο. Βασικές αρχές και μέτρα προστασίας, εδώ.

Σε τομείς άλλους τη χρήση του για, αναρμόδιος δηλώνω. 
Γιόντα ο χημικός ;-\


----------



## Palavra (May 2, 2011)

Το κείμενό μου μιλάει για μια μπαταρία και αν σας πω περισσότερα θα πρέπει να σας σκοτώσω


----------



## Cadmian (May 2, 2011)

Θερμική διαφυγή το' χω εγώ σε ηλεκτρονικό κόντεξτ, αλλά αφού δε λες αν μιλάμε για μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου, μπαταρία σε γουόκμαν ή μπαταριά σε γάμο...


----------



## Themis (May 2, 2011)

Ο άσχετος με τα τεχνικά ρωτάει: η διαφυγή δεν θα μπορούσε να νοηθεί με τρόπο εντελώς αντίθετο από εκείνον που θέλουμε, δηλαδή σαν απώλεια θερμότητας; Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν πρόκειται για καθιερωμένο όρο, αλλά από την περιγραφή που αναφέρθηκε εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με μιαν ανεξέλεγκτη (και αυτοτροφοδοτούμενη) κλιμάκωση, για να μην πω αποχαλίνωση. Από τους τρεις όρους που αναφέρθηκαν θα προτιμούσα τη θερμική φυγή, ίσως και λόγω της έκφρασης φυγή προς τα εμπρός.


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2011)

...
Άμα είναι για μπαταρία, Μποπάλ, Παλ Αύρα. :scared:


----------



## Palavra (May 2, 2011)

Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να δώσω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο είναι διαφορετικό το thermal runaway αν μιλάμε για μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου και διαφορετικό αν μιλάμε για μπαταρία κινητού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2011)

Themis said:


> Ο άσχετος με τα τεχνικά ρωτάει: η διαφυγή δεν θα μπορούσε να νοηθεί με τρόπο εντελώς αντίθετο από εκείνον που θέλουμε, δηλαδή σαν απώλεια θερμότητας; Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν πρόκειται για καθιερωμένο όρο, αλλά από την περιγραφή που αναφέρθηκε εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με μιαν ανεξέλεγκτη (και αυτοτροφοδοτούμενη) κλιμάκωση, για να μην πω αποχαλίνωση. Από τους τρεις όρους που αναφέρθηκαν θα προτιμούσα τη θερμική φυγή, ίσως και λόγω της έκφρασης φυγή προς τα εμπρός.


Η απώλεια θερμότητας είναι δεδομένη σε κάθε θερμοδυναμικό σύστημα, κλειστό ή ανοιχτό. Εδώ υπάρχει διαφυγή από το σύστημα (την μπαταρία, π.χ.) προς το περιβάλλον του, η οποία διαφεύγουσα θερμότητα προκαλεί αντίδραση που προκαλεί με τη σειρά της νέα αντίδραση υπερθέρμανσης, επιπρόσθετης διαφυγής και προκαλείται η αποχαλίνωση που περιγράφεις.

(Επιπλέον, το απόσπασμα με τη θερμική διαφυγή που ανέφερα πιο πάνω, παραπέμπει σε γλωσσάρι μπαταριών Βάρτα.)


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2011)

Ευτυχώς που δεν μου πέφτει λόγος γιατί εγώ θα σκεφτόμουν να διαλέξω ανάμεσα σε _θερμικό εκτροχιασμό_ και _ανεξέλεγκτη θερμοδιαφυγή_ (πρωτολογισμοί).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2011)

_Ανεξέλεγκτη_ γιατί; Μπορεί να έχουμε controlled thermal runaway και uncontrolled thermal runaway (και, με αυτή την έννοια, το άρθρο της γουίκη είναι ελαφρώς ανακριβές).

(+1 για τους πρωτολογισμούς, αλλά...)


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2011)

Ε, αφού έγραψες και τον εκτροχιασμό, Νικέλ, ήρθε κι έδεσε. :)

Από τους τίτλους τέλους του εξαιρετικού _Runaway Train_, του _Τρένου της μεγάλης φυγής_ του Κοντσαλόφσκι, το Gloria in D Major - Et In Terra Pax του Βιβάλντι.





The USSR Academic Russian Chorus & The Moscow Conservatoire Students Orchestra


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> _Ανεξέλεγκτη_ γιατί; Μπορεί να έχουμε controlled thermal runaway και uncontrolled thermal runaway (και, με αυτή την έννοια, το άρθρο της γουίκη είναι ελαφρώς ανακριβές).


Η έννοια τού _runaway_ είναι ότι μας ξέφυγε, εδώ από τον έλεγχο. Και αρχή αρχή στον ορισμό γράφει «often leading to a destructive result. It is a kind of uncontrolled positive feedback». Πολύ θέλω να βάλω «ανεξέλεγκτο»;


----------



## Tsigonias (May 2, 2011)

Τι λέτε για αλυσιδωτή έκλυση θερμότητας;


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2011)

Για το πεδίο τού ηλεκτρισμού κι εγώ «θερμική διαφυγή» το έχω.


----------



## Tsigonias (May 3, 2011)

Με μόνη την διαφορά ότι εδώ δεν αναφερόμαστε στον ηλεκτρισμό αλλά στην χημεία, έστω, θερμοχημεία.
Πράγματι έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ο όρος θερμική διαφυγή για να περιγράψει το φαινόμενο που μας ενδιαφέρει και θα δώσω και το παρακάτω παράδειγμα:

_Ο κίνδυνος ανάφλεξης των μπαταριών Λιθίου-ιόντων (Li-ion) οφείλεται στη χημική τους σύσταση. Στη μικρή συσκευασία αυτή, κρύβονται όλα τα αναγκαία συστατικά εντυπωσιακής φωτιάς: άνθρακας, οξυγόνο και εύφλεκτο υγρό. Η μπαταρία αποτελείται από λεπτή στρώση οξειδίου του λιθίου και του κοβαλτίου, που λειτουργεί ως κάθοδος, καθώς και λωρίδα γραφίτη, που επιτελεί ρόλο ανόδου. Τα συστατικά αυτά χωρίζονται από πορώδες μονωτικό υλικό και περιβάλλονται από υγρό και ιδιαίτερα εύφλεκτο ηλεκτρολύτη αλάτων λιθίου.

Όταν η μπαταρία φορτιστεί, τα ιόντα λιθίου της καθόδου μετακινούνται προς την άνοδο. Καθώς η μπαταρία αποφορτίζεται, τα ιόντα επιστρέφουν, απελευθερώνοντας ενέργεια. Σε κατάσταση πλήρους φόρτισης, η κάθοδος, από την οποία τα ιόντα έχουν αποχωρήσει, είναι ιδιαίτερα ασταθής. Εάν δημιουργηθεί σπινθήρας, η θερμοκρασία της ανόδου μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τους 135 βαθμούς Κελσίου.

Η θερμοκρασία αυτή είναι αρκετά υψηλή, ώστε να προκαλέσει την αποσύνθεση της καθόδου και την απελευθέρωση οξυγόνου από αυτήν. Καθώς η φωτιά ξεκινά, η μπαταρία πραγματοποιεί αυτό που οι επιστήμονες ονομάζουν «θερμική διαφυγή». Στην περίπτωση των μπαταριών Sony που αποσύρθηκαν από την Dell, μικροσκοπικό μεταλλικό σωματίδιο μόλυνε στο στάδιο κατασκευής τον ηλεκτρολύτη, προκαλώντας το μοιραίο σπινθήρα._

Εδώ ο όρος θερμική διαφυγή μπαίνει σε εισαγωγικά και πράγματι ο μεταφραστής καλά κάνει και κρατάει τις επιφυλάξεις του. Όπως και αυτός φοβάμαι και εγώ ότι το φαινόμενο που περιγράφεται δεν πρόκειται για φαινόμενο θερμικής διαφυγής αλλά για αλυσιδωτή έκλυση θερμότητας. Δεν ξέρω εάν μπορεί να αποδοθεί διαφορετικά αλλά νομίζω ότι έτσι υπάρχει πληρότητα: ο όρος περιλαμβάνει την θερμότητα, περιγράφει το εξώθερμο της αντίδρασης και η λέξη αλυσιδωτή δείχνει την ραγδαία κλιμάκωση του φαινομένου ανεξαρτήτως εάν αυτό ελέγχεται ή όχι (συνήθως όχι). Αντίλογος για την απόδοση του όρου θερμική διαφυγή αποτελεί η χρήση του στις μονώσεις των κουφωμάτων, όπου εκεί βρίσκει μια πιο λογική και πρόσφορη χρήση.


----------



## pontios (May 4, 2011)

Μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και *θερμική ανακύκλωση* η* θερμική (θετική) ανάδραση* ;
η *θερμική ανατροφοδότηση * ;

Συμφωνώ ο Tsigonias νομίζω έχει δίκαιο
η *διαφυγή* μπορεί να ταιριάζει με το *runaway* .. άλλα έχει το δυστύχημα να υπονοεί και κάτι αντίθετο - ότι φεύγει η θερμοκρασία (υπονοώντας ότι η αντίδραση γίνετε μέσα σε ένα ανοιχτό σύστημα - δηλαδή να αποκλιμακώνετε με αρνητική ανάδραση) αντί να κλιμακώνετε (μέσα σε κλειστό σύστημα και με θετική ανάδραση).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2011)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στο κείμενο που τσιτάρει ο Tsigonias, ο όρος θερμική διαφυγή μπήκε σε εισαγωγικά για να τονιστεί. Νομίζω πως η ερμηνεία ότι μπήκε εκεί επειδή ο όρος δεν επαρκούσε στον μεταφραστή χωρίς να είναι απίθανη (ιδιαίτερα αν γνωρίζει κανείς προσωπικά τον μεταφραστή ή την άποψή του), δεν είναι και η μοναδική. Όλοι έχουμε δει παραδείγματα όπου η χρήση εισαγωγικών δεν δικαιολογείται εύλογα.

Επίσης, έχω την εντύπωση (το ανέφερα και πιο πριν) ότι προκαλείται μια σύγχυση από τις συνέπειες της θερμικής διαφυγής. Ναι, είναι πιθανό (αρκετά πιθανό μάλιστα) να οδηγήσει σε αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση, δεν είναι όμως το μοναδικό ενδεχόμενο (γι' αυτό και τα εκατοντάδες άρθρα και συγγράμματα περί ελέγχου της θερμικής διαφυγής). Συνεπώς, κάθε απόδοση που συμπεριλαμβάνει μία από τις πιθανές εξελίξεις (έστω και την πιθανότερη) ορολογικά δεν είναι απόλυτα ακριβής.

Ανάλογα ισχύουν κτγμ με τις τελευταίες προτάσεις που κάνει ο Pontios. Η _θερμική ανακύκλωση_ (thermal recycling) θα παρέπεμπε (με τη χρήση του όρου _ανακύκλωση_) σε εκ νέου χρησιμοποίηση θερμότητας (πράγμα έτσι κι αλλιώς προβληματικό λόγω της εντροπίας) και άρα δεν μπορεί (πάντα κτγμ) να είναι σωστή απόδοση. Η _θερμική ανάδραση_ (thermal feedback) μπορεί να είναι, ενδεχομένως, ένα επιμέρους μόνο στοιχείο της διαδικασίας που προκαλείται και ορίζεται ως θερμική διαφυγή, αφού συνήθως χρησιμοποιούμε τον όρο της ανάδρασης κυρίως (αν και όχι αποκλειστικά) για την αναμετάδοση στοιχείων, δεδομένων αλλά και αντιδράσεων.

Για την παρατήρηση (του Tsig.) ως προς την πιο πρόσφορη χρήση του όρου θερμική διαφυγή στις μονώσεις των κουφωμάτων, προσωπικά θα θεωρούσα ότι εκεί θα ήταν προτιμότερο να χρησιμοποιούμε την παθητική ορολογία των θερμικών απωλειών (αφού τα κουφώματα δεν προκαλούν ενεργητικά αυτή τη διαφυγή θερμοκρασίας) ή έστω, το πολύ, τη θερμική φυγή.


----------



## pontios (May 4, 2011)

Τελευταία προσπάθεια

Ανεξέλικτη Κλιμάκωση της Θερμοκρασίας ;
Ανεξέλικτη θερμική κλιμάκωση ;
Ανεξέλικτη Θερμική ανάπτυξη ;


----------



## Palavra (May 4, 2011)

Καλημέρα σε όλους και ευχαριστώ,

Πόντιε, αν μου επιτρέπεις, μια παρατήρηση: οι αποδόσεις που έβαλα πιο πάνω, είναι ήδη υπαρκτοί όροι, απλώς δεν ήξερα τι σημαίνει ο καθένας και τι διαφορά έχουν μεταξύ τους. Επομένως, δεν ψάχνουμε καινούριο όρο - τα συγκεκριμένα επιστημονικά πεδία έχουν ήδη αρκετό παρελθόν στην Ελλάδα :)

Επίσης, «ανεξέλικτος» σημαίνει undeveloped, not having progressed, ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Μάλλον ήθελες να γράψεις «ανεξέλεγκτος» (out of control). 

Κάτι ακόμα: η λέξη «θερμοκρασία» σημαίνει «temperature», μάλλον εννοούσες «θερμότητα», δηλαδή «heat». Επίσης, «κλιμάκωση» σημαίνει δομημένη αύξηση (για τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες θα μας εξηγήσει ο δόκτορας ή κάποιος άλλος :))


----------



## pontios (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Palavra ..

Πολλές φόρες βασίζομαι στον διορθωτή = και το μυαλό μου είναι SWITCHED OFF.
(The poor workman always blames his tools, as the saying goes).

Δεν θέλω να σας απασχολώ πάντως, και να γίνω ενοχλητικός και σας ευχαριστώ όλους .
Great site and great people !:):):).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2011)

Αφού το έφερε η συζήτηση, ας προσθέσω μερικά λήμματα (από το G-Word) για την κλιμάκωση κ.τ.τ.

κλιμακώνω _vt_ = escalate, draw up in echelons, echelon. || spread, space out, stagger, dispose at intervals, graduate. 
κλιμάκωση _nf_ = escalation, spreading, spacing out, graduation. 
κλιμακωτός _adj _ = step-like, terraced, in tiers, graduated.​


----------



## pontios (May 5, 2011)

thanks dr

Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι σκέπτομαι στα Αγγλικά ενώ γράφω στα Ελληνικά αλλά και
η απροσεξία μου - στην προκείμενη περίπτωση.
Γνωρίζω π.χ. την διαφορά (αφού γνωρίζω τα λήμματα) ανάμεσα σε *θερμότητα* και *θερμοκρασία* (ξέρω και την επιστημονική σημασία) - επίσης και ανάμεσα σε *ανεξέλικτος *και *ανεξέλεγκτος*... είναι τεράστιες οι διαφορές, αλλά δεν πρόσεχα και αρχίζοντας με ένα ορθογραφικό λάθος, συνέχισε το λάθος μου με τον διορθωτή - διαλέγοντας την λάθος λέξη χωρίς να προσέχω. Ακολούθησε και η έλλειψη επιμελείας .. εφόσον τα λάθη ήταν γραμμένα μπροστά μου, και τα αγνόησα.

Με την λέξη Κλιμάκωση (Escalation) 
Incidentally , it's interesting to note that the term "Temperature Escalation" (but not Heat Escalation) is acceptable (I just google searched it to make sure) - and you'll also find the equivalent term - "Κλιμάκωση της Θερμοκρασίας", if you google search it (άλλα όχι "θερμική κλιμάκωση")... if we can rely on the source as a valid guide here of course.


----------



## pontios (May 5, 2011)

και ένα καινούριο λάθος .. έγραψα "εφόσον" πριν αντί "αφού" ... !! :inno:


----------



## Palavra (May 5, 2011)

pontios said:


> Με την λέξη Κλιμάκωση (Escalation)
> Incidentally , it's interesting to note that the term "Temperature Escalation" (but not Heat Escalation) is acceptable (I just google searched it to make sure) - and you'll also find the equivalent term - "Κλιμάκωση της Θερμοκρασίας", if you google search it (άλλα όχι "θερμική κλιμάκωση")... if we can rely on the source as a valid guide here of course.


However, it is also interesting to note that some of the hits returned show the two words separately, e.g. Temperature - Escalation. I think however that if we want to discuss this, we should open a new thread, as it seems irrelevant with the original question and it is very confusing - at least for me; as I said, I don't know much about technical terminology and words out of context make it even worse


----------

